# Nice Bag for DSLR w/Small Lens + 2nd Small Lens?



## Cory (May 14, 2015)

My EOS M kit is expanding so that took over my Think Tank Hubba Hubba Hiney. What's a stylish bag that's not too expensive that'll be good for a 70D/35 2.0 IS plus another lens or two? The more streamlined the better and I'll use my bulky bags for additional lenses when I need the big bulky lenses.
Thanks.


----------



## Jim Saunders (May 14, 2015)

I had one of the Lowepro ones that load the camera from the side; an xxD body with a grip is an awkward fit but without a grip your camera and another lens will have enough room with enough left over for maybe a small flash and the usual bits and pieces. I sold mine with a crop body I had but I'd buy another, second-hand preferably.

Jim


----------



## slclick (May 14, 2015)

More than not, I go to my Incase sling for one body, ungripped and two smallish lenses. (5D3 + 40 + 135) It has the slide to the front access, comfy straps, lots of high quality zippers and is relatively flat. It does not scream camera bag.

http://images.hhv.de/catalog/detail_big/00269/269048.jpg


----------



## Cory (May 14, 2015)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1024696-REG/timbuk2_144_2_6061_snoop_camera_messenger_s_diablo.html ?


----------



## slclick (May 14, 2015)

Cory said:


> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1024696-REG/timbuk2_144_2_6061_snoop_camera_messenger_s_diablo.html ?



I also use the snoop and snoop insert.Love them both. Mountain Smith makes a really nice insert for an XS Timbuk2 bag (ungripped + one lens)


----------



## Cory (May 14, 2015)

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/citywalker-10-blue.aspx
?


----------



## jonathan7007 (May 16, 2015)

Look at a Tenba DNA 11. I use the DNA8 for a Fuji x100t and an X-E2 with one extra lens for the X-E2. Good features and useability. Velcro loud, but that's a super easy fix for certain environments where inappropriate. Sounds like you need to go to 11. grin...


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (May 17, 2015)

Cory said:


> My EOS M kit is expanding so that took over my Think Tank Hubba Hubba Hiney. What's a stylish bag that's not too expensive that'll be good for a 70D/35 2.0 IS plus another lens or two? The more streamlined the better and I'll use my bulky bags for additional lenses when I need the big bulky lenses.
> Thanks.


I use my ThinkTank Mirrorless mover and can carry my Sony a6000+Sony Zeiss 16-70/4, Sony Zeiss 24/1.8 and Rokinon 12/2 lenses, together with external flash, charger, filters cleaning accessories and batteries for the camera and flash. Highly recommended.


----------



## Famateur (May 17, 2015)

I really like my Crumpler 7 Million Dollar Home. It's black on the outside, red on the inside (matches the Canon colors quite well).

It holds:

> 70D with 24-70MM F4 L attached
> EF 70-200MM F4 L IS
> EF-S 17-55 F2.8 IS
> 430 EX II Speedlite
> 4x AA Charger
> Two LPE6 Chargers
> Two LPE6 Spare Batteries
> Filter Set
> Spare Cards
> Cords, Wipes, etc.

Got mine on sale for $49 at B&H, but last I checked was not in stock anymore.


----------



## johnnycash (May 17, 2015)

Hi,
Check this out
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/981505-REG/clik_elite_ce006bk_cloudscape_backpack_black.html


----------



## Cory (May 19, 2015)

http://www.tenba.com/products/Messenger-Photo-Laptop-Bag-Mini-Black.aspx

:-*


----------



## dickgrafixstop (May 19, 2015)

Try a Billingham Hadley Pro - absolutely a bag you'll use and keep for years. Expensive to start, but not as
expensive as buying three or four bags until you find one you like.


----------



## Cory (May 29, 2015)

The winner is:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/186923-REG/Domke_701_83D_F_803_Camera_Satchel_Shoulder.html


----------

